# FSU, NYU, or USC?



## jmvargas55 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey, i'm a senior in high school and i've currently applied to three film schools. i realize that there are some people here that will not be of any help in helping me. i have a true passion for the craft and further want to learn everything there is about it. i applied to Florida State, USC, and NYU. i'm in a real dilemma on where to go if i get into all three. My main question and query is who has the best track record. also i live in florida so going to FSU only costs me 1000 bucks, but i'm planning on double majoring in case i do not like film after all and FSU does not really have the best academic strength as NYU or USC. So if you guys could give me everything you know or would like to suggest things please do! 

Thanks


----------



## Joe8 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm also a senior in high school, and I applied to those three schools. I don't know what your financial situation is, but let me fill you in on what I'm experiencing. I applied early decision to NYU Tisch for film, and I got in. It may surprise you to hear this, but I'm not going to NYU--it's way too expensive. I would get a 9,000 dollars a year scholarship from Tisch, but the other 43,000 dollars a year, I would have to come up with. I truly love film, and I really had my heart set on NYU, but honestly, the cost of tuition is extremely high, and who wants to start out a career in film 160,000 dollars in debt. I applied to USC as well, and I hope they will be more helpful. If not USC, hopefully Drexel, Emerson, or Temple will offer more aid. 

As for your situation, I'll tell you what I'd do. If I were in your situation, I'd go to FSU! Honestly, right now I'll be lucky if I get to go to film school anywhere. If I don't get some miraculous scholarship offers, I'm gonna go to Rutgers University for English. There's nothing wrong with that, but I'd much rather try out a career in film. I'm hoping that with a major in English, maybe I'll get some shots at writing screen plays, but a major in film would be much better for my intentions. You don't know how many times I've said to myself: "I wish Rutgers had a good film program. If they did, I'd be going there for film in a heart beat."

I don't want to tell you what to do, but from my perspective you're pretty lucky to live in Florida and have the opportunity to attend an up and coming film school for only 1,000 dollars a year.

As for the academic strength of NYU and USC: even people who say they had some of the best times of their life at NYU, will admit that the education isn't that great. NYU is not Princeton; it's not Harvard or Yale. I honestly don't think that NYU will offer anything better academically than FSU will offer. I don't know much about FSUs academics, but I have heard that they have a pretty solid Business school, if you're looking to double major. Another thing you should consider is that a degree from a certain school won't guarantee a high salary or a job. Yes, people say really great things about NYU and perhaps a degree from their may help, but you can't be sure. Students who go and have gone to NYU will tell you how overrated the school is: they say the teachers and administration do not really care about the students, they say that the education isn't that great, and they say that a degree from NYU didn't help that  much and now they have to deal with paying back a huge loan.

I'd really put some thought into FSU. If you have the money for NYU or USC, and you'd like to spend it on that: go for it. But I wish I had the opportunity to go to even a decent film school for 1,000 dollars a year.


----------



## yawnface86 (Jan 14, 2008)

you should know if you want to be in film or not before you apply. film school at fsu won't start till your soph year and there is absolutely no time for a double major. the only way people in the program have a double major usually had roll over credits from other university, ap classes in hs, or duel enrollment in high school


----------

